# Welche Gaming-Tastatur?



## oNe (12. Februar 2009)

Hallo, ich steh grad zwischen 3 Tastaturen. 

1. Logitech G11 oder 15  (PQTUNING-Die PC Tuning Site) 

2.  Razer Lycosa oder Tarantula (http://eu.razerzone.com/c-3-gaming-keyboards.aspx) 

3. Ideazon Merc Stealth (MERC Stealth Illuminated Gaming-Tastatur im Test | Allround-PC.com) 


habt ihr erfahrungen, besonders mit der Ideazon ? Finde die extra Tasten die WASD ersetzen sehr interessant, zudem soll die Beleuchtung top sein. Ich verwende als Maus eine Razer Diamondback 3G (Blau).

Würde mich über ein paar Tipps freuen, ihr wisst wie es is vor einer Kaufentscheidung zu stehen 

lg


----------



## elmoc (12. Februar 2009)

Natürlich die G15, aber nicht die neue. Die alte mit den 18 G-Tasten.


----------



## Uziflator (12. Februar 2009)

Die MS X6 vlt noch oder die bald kommenden Roccat Valo und die G19.


----------



## potzblitz (12. Februar 2009)

Würde auch zur alten G15 raten, blaue Tasten, 18 Zusatztasten, Display einklappbar. Sofern du kein Display brauchst reicht auch die G11. Hast du die schon mal die Sidewinder X6 genauer angeschaut ? Liegt jetzt auch mittlerweile bei 50 Euro!


----------



## hallihalli92 (13. Februar 2009)

Ich kann die MS X6 auch sehr empfehlen. Hatte vorher die G11 (auch eine hammer Tastatur; leider durch Wasserschaden gestorben). Ich finde die beiden Tastaturen sind in etwa gleichgut. Wenn du nicht so auf rote Tastenbeleuchtung stehst würde ich die G11 nehmen.


----------



## mad31 (13. Februar 2009)

G 15  hab ich die release mit nur 6 g tasten 3 mal kannste die belegen (benutze nur 2) und auf dem display lass ich icq laufen is ganz praktisch wenn man im spiel ist 

warrum steht die ned zur wahl?

ROCCAT STUDIOS V2.0

zu teuer oder?


----------



## SCUX (13. Februar 2009)

mad31 schrieb:


> warrum steht die ned zur wahl?
> 
> ROCCAT STUDIOS V2.0
> 
> zu teuer oder?


gibt es die schon?


----------



## Mojo (14. Februar 2009)

Die MS Sidewinder X6 kann ich dir auch nur empfehlen wenn du kein Display brauchst. Sie ist auch gut für Linkshänder geeignet falls du einer bist .


----------



## Furor (14. Februar 2009)

Hoi ^^

Wenn Du die vielen Zusatztasten brauchst, dann kann auch ich Dir nur die G15 empfehlen; die hatte ich selbst... klasse Tastatur, gerade auch mit dem Display.

Vom Anschlag und Schreibfeeling her finde ich allerdings die Razer Lycosa besser (Tarantula kannst knicken, hatte ich auch)! Kommt halt wie gesagt drauf an, ob Du sämtliche Zusatztasten brauchst 

Wennst knappe 1.000 € übrig hast, empfehle ich allerdings das hier:

Optimus Maximus keyboard
Style-Faktor 10/10 

Greetz,

Furor


----------



## iceman650 (18. Februar 2009)

G11 4tw.
geiles teil. brauche allerdings kein display, weswegen das einfach die perfekte wahl war


----------



## Thee Zapper (20. Februar 2009)

Geh einfach in den nächsten großen Elektronikmarkt und tipp auf denen ein bisschen rum. Dann suchste dir eine aus.
Viel Spaß


----------



## non_believer (20. Februar 2009)

Uziflator schrieb:


> ...und die G19.



Wenn jemand dafür 180 Ocken ausgeben will? 

Ich bin mit meiner G15 refresh voll und ganz zufrieden, mal vom orangenen Backlight abgesehen, und kann die auch nur empfehlen! Ich nutze die eh nur zum spielen, denn für alles andere hab ich mein MX3000 und möchte das auch nicht mehr missen.


----------



## oNe (20. Februar 2009)

hab ne g15 ergattert. und zwar die erste mit 3x 18 G-Tasten und BLAU  super ding, passt im dunkeln perfekt zum blau leuchtenden rechner und zur diamondback 3g ^^

danke für eure hilfe


----------



## non_believer (22. Februar 2009)

@ oNe Glückwunsch!!! Und was hast du bezahlt wenn man fragen darf?


----------



## kc1992 (22. Februar 2009)

Ich kann nur zur alten G15 raten, am Anfang ist es zwar etwas ungewohnt, aufgrund der Breite(18 G-Tasten brauchen halt ihren Platz..) aber mit der zeit gewöhnt man sich dran und ich muss sagen im Vergleich zu meinen alten Tastaturen ist es mit dieser echt angenehm zu schreiben.
Das Display ist auch klasse wenn man z.B Fraps usw aufm PC hat, oder oft TS2 benutzt kann man das schön benutzen 
Und die Media extras also "next", "previous" "start/stop" und lautstärkeregler sind einfach top


----------



## oNe (22. Februar 2009)

non_believer schrieb:


> @ oNe Glückwunsch!!! Und was hast du bezahlt wenn man fragen darf?



25eur fürne defekte... waren nur ein paar leiterbahnen oxidiert. nach ner anleitung von www.G15-Applets.de :: repariert und gefreut 

funktioniert 1a, dazu war das ding noch gut gepflegt samt komplettem zubehör wie handballenauflage, handbuch etc.


----------



## BMW M-Power (22. Februar 2009)

25€ ist ja geschenkt...

BTT: Ich kann dir auch die neue G15 empfehlen, die ist nicht schlecht, die hat halt nur ein display was nicht einklappbar ist, und weniger Makro tasten, die man sowieso kaum braucht,


----------



## oNe (22. Februar 2009)

BMW M-Power schrieb:


> 25€ ist ja geschenkt...
> 
> BTT: Ich kann dir auch die neue G15 empfehlen, die ist nicht schlecht, die hat halt nur ein display was nicht einklappbar ist, und weniger Makro tasten, die man sowieso kaum braucht,




jo guck ma hier: Logitech G15 Gaming Keyboard USB alte Version defekt bei eBay.de: Tastaturen (endet 03.03.09 02:31:21 MEZ)

der hat gleich 8 defekte a 25EUR sofortkauf... +versand bist du bei ~30EUR. dann kaufste dir noch nen bisschen silberleitlack, schraubst das ding nach anleitung auf, "renovierst" die leiterbahnen und verkaufst das ding für 50-60 eur wieder 

wenn jmd dafür zeit hat... natürlich sollte man vorher wenigstens anfragen wie die defekte aussehen. wenn jmd wo rumgebastelt hat und das display abgerissen is kannste da nixmehr machen. 

die meisten defekte sind halt nichtmehr funktionierende tasten o.ä. das is leicht zu beheben.

www.G15-Applets.de :: is grad leider überlastet, aber im modding bereich in diesem forum ist eine super anleitung mit bildern und allem. das geht auch als leie.


----------



## Bloemfontein (22. Februar 2009)

Da hast du ja richtig Glück gehabt
Sonst hätte ich dir zur G15 Refresh geraten, auch ein super geiles Teil


----------



## RomeoJ (22. Februar 2009)

Leider ist die G19 erst ende April verfügbar... 

Sonst hätte ich dir meine G15 "alt" verkauft.. 



> http://www1.hardwareversand.de/1Vy4arjLuZ5H4P/articledetail.jsp?aid=25633&agid=754&ref=13
> 
> verfügbar ab 30.04.2009


..dennd as wir auf alle Fälle meine...~135€ ist teuer, aber machbar..


----------



## oNe (22. Februar 2009)

www.G15-Applets.de :: - G15 Wasserschaden Repair-Guide

hier ist der guide. für alle interessierten.

mfg


----------



## non_believer (23. Februar 2009)

RomeoJ schrieb:


> Leider ist die G19 erst ende April verfügbar...
> 
> Sonst hätte ich dir meine G15 "alt" verkauft..
> 
> ..dennd as wir auf alle Fälle meine...~135€ ist teuer, aber machbar..



Willst du dir echt ne Tastaur für 135€ kaufen?


----------



## Borealis (26. Februar 2009)

non_believer schrieb:


> Willst du dir echt ne Tastaur für 135€ kaufen?



Gibt halt Leute die zu viel Geld haben. Für mich war schon der Preis meiner G11 ziemlich hoch .


----------



## rebel4life (26. Februar 2009)

Wie wäre es mit einer Cherry eVolution Stream? Die ist billig und angenehm zum schreiben, da sind die von IBM zwar noch besser, aber ein wenig teurer halt.

Brauchst du wirklich das (winzige) Display einer G15?


----------



## non_believer (26. Februar 2009)

Borealis schrieb:


> Gibt halt Leute die zu viel Geld haben. Für mich war schon der Preis meiner G11 ziemlich hoch .


Und ich hab auch ne halbe Ewigkeit überlegt ob ich mir die G15 für 60 Ocken kaufe. 

Heißt das nun eingentlich DER oder DIE G11, 15 ect.?


----------



## entenpost1 (27. Februar 2009)

Also ich kann nur die G11 empfehlen!!

Preis/Leistung is top!!

kostet ca 40€ und hat insgesamt 18 programmierbare tasten die du mit 3 verschiedenen Funktionen belegen kannst!
Wirklich eine gute Tastatur!
lg


----------



## katajama (1. März 2009)

Hi,

also ich benutze die G11 und kann sie nur empfehlen.

Hat bei mir schon etliche Lan´s und Zockstunden hinter sich und zeigt keinerlei verschleis.

Auf das Display der G15 kann ich verzichten.

Preis / Leistung geht so gerade noch in ordnung

CU

Kat


----------



## webwolf67 (1. März 2009)

Hi!
Also ich habe inzwichen schon zig Tastaturen gehabt, aber die Logitech illuminated gefällt mir bis jetzt am besten. Schön flach und reagiert super gut. Wenn du nicht den Schnick Schnack der G15 brauchst dann nur die.


----------

